# USB keyboard support



## Solver

If TiVo supported USB keyboards, you could use one to type in text any time that very slow to use graphic keyboard display came up.

If typing in text was easy, who knows what else a TiVo could do. We could send E-Mails, post on forums, chat with the world... 








Next suggestion: Video cameras!


----------



## classicsat

I'd settle for a basic IR keyboard, for entering things instead of using the "Ouija" keayboards. 

The TiVo is spread thin enough to become a communication device. If you want to do that on your TV, get a WebTV.


----------



## jblake

USB keyboard support should be a no brainer. Skip all the extra communications features that might come along with it, but I would actually use the search features, especially considering the fact I have a wireless keyboard with USB receiver.


----------



## Lenonn

I could go for USB keyboard support. Heck, if Microsoft can churn out a mini-keyboard for the Xbox 360, then TiVo should probably be able to support his feature. Might as well do something with that extra USB port.


----------



## Jeshimon

Yeah, give me a keyboard and I'll not have to use the on line scheduling feature for everything.


----------



## Solver

If this is as easy as it seems to be then TiVo should just do it.


----------



## Sirius Black

Just curious... USB is a standard. Tivo runs on a flavor of Linux. Linux supports USB. This should be incredibly easy to implement.


----------



## andyw715

Or at least offer some T9-like cellphone-ish capability for entering text.


----------



## megazone

Sirius Black said:


> Just curious... USB is a standard. Tivo runs on a flavor of Linux. Linux supports USB. This should be incredibly easy to implement.


There's more to it than that. USB is a connection standard. Linux is just a kernel. The TiVo would need to support the USB input device profile for keyboards, and then all of the TiVo software would have to be changed to accept that input. Even if the kernel understood keyboard input, it means nothing if the application isn't coded to listen to the device and accept the input - and right now it isn't, as far as we know.


----------



## classicsat

They'd need kernel drivers for the various keyboard chips, which would put them into a similar mess as the are for network adapters (but less so, probably).

People would want a wireless keyboard, which would be more of a driver and system resource mess.

I stand by my previous statement. Give us (in the figurative sense) a basic IR keyboard. 45 key maybe.


----------



## megazone

One of the nice things ReplayTV had was support for the WebTV IR keyboard built-in as an unofficial feature.


----------



## jimerb

has anyone ever tried to just plug a usb keyboard in to see what happens?


----------



## classicsat

It will do nothing, at least that you'll see.


----------



## megazone

jimerb said:


> has anyone ever tried to just plug a usb keyboard in to see what happens?


Yes - it does absolutely nothing as the TiVo lacks keyboard drivers.


----------



## Elzocone

I just noticed that I can watch You Tube video content on my Tivo. Using the remote control to search You Tube is unwieldy. Having a wireless keyboard that I can use to search You Tube (and other things), would be infinetly more convenient than the current set up.

Does Tivo Support USB keyboards yet?


----------



## classicsat

Not that is known or has been announced. You can plug one in and try.


----------



## heidismiles

Solver said:


> If TiVo supported USB keyboards, you could use one to type in text any time that very slow to use graphic keyboard display came up.


I really do love this idea. As TiVo adds more and more great features that use the "Ouija" search, I find myself wanting a keyboard that much more.

Another alternative would be a redesigned (probably "Premium") *remote* that includes letters, similar to a telephone. The functionality would be similar to cell phone texting (press "2" twice to get "B," etc.), and they could even include that feature (my phone calls it "T9 Word") where the software automatically guesses words based on the first few letters.

This would make Wishlists, searches, Youtube, Rhapsody, and just about everything else - infinitely easier on the TiVo.


----------



## Doug0915

classicsat said:


> They'd need kernel drivers for the various keyboard chips, which would put them into a similar mess as the are for network adapters (but less so, probably).
> 
> People would want a wireless keyboard, which would be more of a driver and system resource mess.
> 
> I stand by my previous statement. Give us (in the figurative sense) a basic IR keyboard. 45 key maybe.


Geeze..I'd be happy if they put a freaking PS2 keyboard port on it. Then at least I could get a USB adapter....


----------



## wmcbrine

classicsat said:


> They'd need kernel drivers for the various keyboard chips, which would put them into a similar mess as the are for network adapters (but less so, probably).


USB keyboards are covered as a basic "human interface device", the same for all of them. And of course, Linux already has the necessary drivers. The only issue would be supporting it in tivoapp -- probably easy.


----------



## classicsat

I thought it may be more that that, but if it an HID driver will is all that there is needed for a wired keyboard or PS2 USB adapter, and maybe some Bluetooth Adapters (mine comes up as a Hub with HID keyboard/mouse, and a Bluetooth device).


----------



## lrhorer

This is one of those things that sounds really neat, but I'm not so sure it really is. I have a Sony DVD Jukebox that supports a keyboard, and while the keyboard is less of a pain than the remote for the long fields involved (30 characters x 3 fields per DVD), it's still a major pain trying to use the keyboard. A BlueTooth keyboard would be better, but that really would require a special driver. I've tried infrared keyboards in the theater, but they are almost totally useless. Of course part of the problem is all the equipment sits behind me, but I doubt a wired solution would be very much better even with frontal equipment, and I suspect IR would more than likely have issues even with the equipment in the front.


----------



## clgonsal

lrhorer said:


> This is one of those things that sounds really neat, but I'm not so sure it really is. I have a Sony DVD Jukebox that supports a keyboard, and while the keyboard is less of a pain than the remote for the long fields involved (30 characters x 3 fields per DVD), it's still a major pain trying to use the keyboard. A BlueTooth keyboard would be better, but that really would require a special driver. I've tried infrared keyboards in the theater, but they are almost totally useless. Of course part of the problem is all the equipment sits behind me, but I doubt a wired solution would be very much better even with frontal equipment, and I suspect IR would more than likely have issues even with the equipment in the front.


I'm pretty sure the wireless USB keyboards made by Logitech (and probably others) use RF, not IR, so line of sight wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## andyw715

how about a slider remote...like a cell phone with a slide out keyboard.


----------



## classicsat

A "Slide" remote is doable, but a bit costly I think to engineer. Then again, that PS3 keyboard remote has an MSRP of $30 or so, with the analog controllers.

As for IR (which the slide remote would be), if your TiVo remote works, it would also.


----------



## jweaver15

the new iPhone remote app on iTunes is available which has functionality for the series 3/THD units that allows you to directy type in letters/numbers and has the regular remote functions. It's $0.99 and works really well.


----------



## lrhorer

classicsat said:


> A "Slide" remote is doable, but a bit costly I think to engineer. Then again, that PS3 keyboard remote has an MSRP of $30 or so, with the analog controllers.
> 
> As for IR (which the slide remote would be), if your TiVo remote works, it would also.


No, it doesn't, because one can lift the handheld remote far above where a keybard would be useful. Typically, in a theater room or living room, a keyboard is going to have to sit in the user's lap, unless they have a desk sitting in their living room. I think most people have couches, love seats, and / or recliners in their TV rooms. Lifting up a keyboard to near eye level or above and pointing it so it's IR transmitter points toward the receiver is not practical. I know this from personal experience, because I tired IR keyboards in the theater. With my setup, it was particularly awkward, because one usually had to lift up the keyboard upside down and pointing backwards to get the IR communications to work reliably. I have a BlueTooth keyboard and mouse combo on a PC in my living room. I do occasionally use them to control the PC in the living room, but using the keyboard in the recliner is so awkward and inconvenient I usually do just the opposite: I come here into my office and use Remote Desktop to control the living room PC from my desk in my office. This despite the facts the recliner is much more comfortable than my desk chair, and there is some inconvenience associated with moving to my office to do the work. If what I need only requires a few mouse clicks, then using the living room console to do the work is not too bad, but even having to type the few letters required to log in on the keyboard is a hassle. I've looked for any commercially available keyboard and mouse support platform and I've worked through all sorts of possible designs I could implement myself (cantilevered desktops, ceiling mount tabletops, you name it), but so far I've come up with nothing which makes a keyboard in the recliner easy to use.


----------



## andyw715

lrhorer said:


> No, it doesn't, because one can lift the handheld remote far above where a keybard would be useful. Typically, in a theater room or living room, a keyboard is going to have to sit in the user's lap, unless they have a desk sitting in their living room. I think most people have couches, love seats, and / or recliners in their TV rooms. Lifting up a keyboard to near eye level or above and pointing it so it's IR transmitter points toward the receiver is not practical. I know this from personal experience, because I tired IR keyboards in the theater. With my setup, it was particularly awkward, because one usually had to lift up the keyboard upside down and pointing backwards to get the IR communications to work reliably. I have a BlueTooth keyboard and mouse combo on a PC in my living room. I do occasionally use them to control the PC in the living room, but using the keyboard in the recliner is so awkward and inconvenient I usually do just the opposite: I come here into my office and use Remote Desktop to control the living room PC from my desk in my office. This despite the facts the recliner is much more comfortable than my desk chair, and there is some inconvenience associated with moving to my office to do the work. If what I need only requires a few mouse clicks, then using the living room console to do the work is not too bad, but even having to type the few letters required to log in on the keyboard is a hassle. I've looked for any commercially available keyboard and mouse support platform and I've worked through all sorts of possible designs I could implement myself (cantilevered desktops, ceiling mount tabletops, you name it), but so far I've come up with nothing which makes a keyboard in the recliner easy to use.


My harmony remote is RF...I could hide behind the couch and it would still work.


----------



## classicsat

jweaver15 said:


> the new iPhone remote app on iTunes is available which has functionality for the series 3/THD units that allows you to directy type in letters/numbers and has the regular remote functions. It's $0.99 and works really well.


That is the problem, it only works on the Series 3/THD units, plus requires an investment in an iPhone.

Wen need a solution universal to all TiVos, and requires minimal investment on the users part, I am thinking less than $50 retail.


----------



## wmcbrine

Well, you can use the remote in my sig for free (given that you already own a computer). But, you have to use it on the computer. And of course it's still limited to S3/HD.


----------



## f0gax

Just let me manage the Tivo through Tivo Desktop... that kind of solves a lot of problems (text input and backup come instantly to mind).


----------



## urwathrtz

The Logitech diNovo Mini is pretty slick. If it was supported I'd buy one.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/3848&cl=us,en


----------



## ciper

In threads discussing this topic I like to point out that the Wii added USB keyboard support even though text entry is used far less on it than a TiVo.

I (or many of you) could create a partially function USB keyboard hack using the sendkey binary. The bad part is that letters wouldn't be supported but it would be a good proof of concept.


----------



## bizzy

Lenovo just started selling this Multimedia Remote with Keyboard. As soon as I saw it, my first thought was how perfect this would be on a Tivo. So here I am, checking to see if Tivo's added USB keyboard support yet. Of course they haven't; it would be a useful feature. Much more important for them to work on letting me order pizza from my DVR.

What a sad, misguided failure Tivo is. It's like they somehow manage to stay in business despite their best efforts.


----------



## orangeboy

bizzy said:


> ...Much more important for them to work on letting me order pizza from my DVR.
> 
> What a sad, misguided failure Tivo is. It's like they somehow manage to stay in business despite their best efforts.


What's the point of including this in your post?


----------



## jeduffey

classicsat said:


> That is the problem, it only works on the Series 3/THD units, plus requires an investment in an iPhone.
> 
> Wen need a solution universal to all TiVos, and requires minimal investment on the users part, I am thinking less than $50 retail.


While I too would like several more standard USB features available on my TiVos, including the keyboard support, I would have to agree that mobile phone apps, readily available, well written, and cheaply offered, across multiple platforms is a very good starter solution.

I recently found that Blackberry offers a TiVo scheduling app. There are also remote control apps. So why not add into the software on S2 and S1 a few tweaks to allow this avenue to open up. Yes, I know it isn't quite as simple as all that, but still.


----------



## Dave1477

The new Tivo Remote has a slide out keyboard. 
See it at Tivo.com 
$90 bucks. 
Compatible with all TiVo Series3, TiVo HD/HD XL, and Premiere/Premiere XL boxes.


----------



## Dave1477

*Here's what Tivo says about it:*

Introducing the TiVo remote with a slideout keyboard.

The TiVo® Slide remote puts the full power of TiVo in the palm of your hand. Hidden inside its ergonomic, peanut-shaped exterior is a fully retractable QWERTY keyboard for quick and easy text entry.

* Finger-friendly slideout keyboard: Full QWERTY-format keyboard enables faster and easier text entry for Search, YouTube, RSS and more
* More powerful signal: Built-in Bluetooth® provides increased range and strength to accommodate clutter-free setups inside cabinets
* One remote does it all: Learns commands for power, input, volume and mute directly from the remote controls of your TV and receiver
* Easy to use in a dark room: Light sensor automatically activates glow feature on backlit keys and keyboard, so you never have to turn on a light
* One-step activation takes seconds: Easy plug-and-play setup puts you in control in moments
* Compatible with all TiVo Series3, TiVo HD/HD XL, and Premiere/Premiere XL boxes. (If you received your TiVo Premiere from RCN, check back for updates on the availability of TiVo Slide for your box.)


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

The new slider remote is nice, but a bit overpriced in my opinion. 

TiVo has recently added USB keyboard support. So for less than $20 you can buy a generic, driverless wireless keyboard and use it. Or if you don't mind the cord, you could use a $10 generic USB keyboard.


----------



## jesmann

how hard would usb keyboard drivers be!!!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Probably not very hard. There may actually be a generic USB keyboard driver installed. All I know is that I can use a USB keyboard now.


----------

